# Lynnhaven Reds



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of fat reds on lave bait in the flats on friday!


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report and that is a very cool photo. :beer:


----------



## Petersen (Apr 22, 2011)

Good to see. Bout that time. Be looking for momma real soon


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

Love the picture.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Canon said:


> Lots of fat reds on lave bait in the flats on friday!
> 
> 
> 
> Is the flats the marsh area behind the lesner residence homes? Please explain to me please.pm if you don't want to spot burn idc. Thank you


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

IPNURWATER said:


> Canon said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of fat reds on lave bait in the flats on friday!
> ...


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Thats a nice pic sir. Thats worthy of being painted and place in the man room!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Canon said:


> IPNURWATER said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you get out on the water and figure it out. The whole Inlet is full of fish. You just need to head out there and find them. That means stepping away from your keyboard and begging for people to tell you where to fish. That's lame
> ...


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Ill be in your backyard real soon albe


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Smittroc said:


> Thats a nice pic sir. Thats worthy of being painted and place in the man room!


thanks. Shot with a GoPro Hero 3


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Canon said:


> Ill be in your backyard real soon albe


Ain't no fish here buddy.


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Canon said:
> 
> 
> > Pics are not enough now. Lat/Long coordinates or this post is useless.
> ...


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

I know I just like the paddle out there


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Canon you need to chill and read before you get all butthurt. My post never ask where the fish was as you stated just simply asked to define what was the flats . Have heard that area called different names.I'm out altleast twice a week.-btw where was the begging? If you don't want people to speculate then don't start a post.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

IPNURWATER said:


> Canon you need to chill and read before you get all butthurt. My post never ask where the fish was as you stated just simply asked to define what was the flats . Have heard that area called different names.I'm out altleast twice a week.-btw where was the begging? If you don't want people to speculate then don't start a post.


 Huh? Let me check the forum rules. Nope, don't see it. There is no rule where we have to post a report and provide specific location.


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

The people I learned from and continue to learn from didnt tell me where to fish but encouraged me to get out and do my homework. Asking me to PM you the location of where I caught fish is begging me to tell you where to fish. Ill post what want and will cause all the speculation i care too. Im not here to hold your hand or bait your hooks...


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Huh? Let me check the forum rules. Nope, don't see it. There is no rule where we have to post a report and provide specific location.



agian wtf are you talking about . why you trying to put words in people mouths . where above did i state there was a rule that said anything of the sort in that post OR THE ABOVE POST ?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

IPNURWATER said:


> Canon said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of fat reds on lave bait in the flats on friday!
> ...


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

"NO INVOID?" Since Canon and I obviously can't read, can you explain what this means?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Canon said:


> The people I learned from and continue to learn from didnt tell me where to fish but encouraged me to get out and do my homework. * Asking me to PM you **the location of *where I caught fish is begging me to tell you where to fish. Ill post what want and will cause all the speculation i care too. Im not here to hold your hand or bait your hooks...



AGAIN GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT .


ipnurwater said"'is the flats the marsh area behind the lesner residence homes? Please explain to me please.pm if you don't want to spot burn idc. Thank you"

NEVER ONCE ASK YOU TO PM ME YOUR LOCATION . I ONLY ASK TO pm if you don't want to spot burn. meaning if you dont want to answer my first question on the forum them pm me with yes or no and explain to me why that is not consider a flat and tell me what a flat is then .Then you could have given me an example of a flat for reference could have been any where or the one you went to i didnt care cause that not what i wanted to know or asked . again read and respond to what was asked.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

chest2head&glassy said:


> "NO INVOID?" Since Canon and I obviously can't read, can you explain what this means?


Ok chest2head&glassy you got my typo, should have been null and void .oh no. ill edit that so you can understand ,but this was directed to canon. i never once said yo cant read so get your facts right . only thing directed to you chest was to post facts and not to put words in my post/mouth when they were not said or posted like i stated above .


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

to everyone that pm me with usefull info of the above question thank you there was alot of you that did.


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

lol dont get all mad over the internet itll make your blood pressure rise. here are the GPS coordinates of where I was fishing 37.2350° N, 115.8111° W


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Come on guys...the world is going to hell as we speak! [email protected]!! Please


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Canon said:


> lol dont get all mad over the internet itll make your blood pressure rise. here are the GPS coordinates of where I was fishing 37.2350° N, 115.8111° W


How right you are! BTW, I still wouldn't know where you were fishing, lol! I'm just out there putting a pole in any water deep enough to hold a fish, and if they bite, so be it. I just love the sight, sound and smell of the water....and the peace and contentedness it brings me. Tight lines to you and all anglers alike, and love the pic!


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

If Cannon gives out the true location of this spot, that sexy m fer in the yellow hat's gonna be mad. He claims that as his spot! Plus, the area behind the residences in Lynnhaven is all deep water, no flats there! Plus only dink flounder back there. Rumor has it though that there were more fish to the east of that spot anyway.


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

I hear there are alotta catfish back there


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, I got this one out by the tennis courts yesterday.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty work canon. Put a bait in the water, use what Intel you got, cast and retrieve. That sounds llike "fishing" to me. Chasing yesterday's report is so old. It's not about the reward, its about the adventure.


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

AL_N_VB said:


> Purty work canon. Put a bait in the water, use what Intel you got, cast and retrieve. That sounds llike "fishing" to me. Chasing yesterday's report is so old. It's not about the reward, its about the adventure.


true that! A long time a go some short little guy taught me alotta those things.... Already starting to stalk the fall places for the specks. Kinda looking forward to em.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

fshn_brb said:


> If Cannon gives out the true location of this spot, that sexy m fer in the yellow hat's gonna be mad. He claims that as his spot! Plus, the area behind the residences in Lynnhaven is all deep water, no flats there! Plus only dink flounder back there. Rumor has it though that there were more fish to the east of that spot anyway.


 WTH....Sure hope that's you in the yellow hat making that comment about yourself _fsh_brb_ 
Then again, I hope it's not. You Do Not want to claim those coordinates as your spot....unless you're not from this world. 
I have to agree that the fish Canon caught in Lynnhaven are wayyyyy east of those co-ords.

área de cincuenta y uno


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pic. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

....,,.,


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

you tell them Bayluvnnrse lol! fishing is supposed to be fun and relaxing...I don't mind sharing my spot or the wealth of fish that I catch with anyone. all I ask is that you cast straight don't cross my line and respect the people around you. fish are going to chew when they are going to chew. I might have someone fishing beside me catch a couple of nice fish and i catch nothing and the next night it might be quite the opposite where I am catching all the fish, it is all chance of luck.
I do know and understand that I can"t catch all the fish in the ocean by myself so why not share my spot and my knowledge and maybe get the chance to see someone that is not quite on my skill level get to catch a nice fish. that is what makes my day. I can assure you that sometimes I get more satifaction out of that than had I caught the fish myself. So at the end of this rant lol! all I can say guys is "play nice!"


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Should have been using a 


























*RiverRig*


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

AbuMike said:


> Should have been using a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh snap here we go...whats it look like?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Canon said:


> oh snap here we go...whats it look like?


haha rig without the haha....


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

NOB_legend said:


> you tell them Bayluvnnrse lol! fishing is supposed to be fun and relaxing...I don't mind sharing my spot or the wealth of fish that I catch with anyone. all I ask is that you cast straight don't cross my line and respect the people around you. fish are going to chew when they are going to chew. I might have someone fishing beside me catch a couple of nice fish and i catch nothing and the next night it might be quite the opposite where I am catching all the fish, it is all chance of luck.
> I do know and understand that I can"t catch all the fish in the ocean by myself so why not share my spot and my knowledge and maybe get the chance to see someone that is not quite on my skill level get to catch a nice fish. that is what makes my day. I can assure you that sometimes I get more satifaction out of that than had I caught the fish myself. So at the end of this rant lol! all I can say guys is "play nice!"


I had the pleasure of meeting this gentleman at NOB recently, and he is everything that he says here. He offered me tips on "when, where and how to" at NOB long before that visit, and was full of info when we actually met. Watching him and his crew fish was a highlight of my fishing trip that night ...they even gave each of us a puppy drum (my sister and myself). Thanks again, NOB_legend


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Canon, Forget the location of where you caught that fish....I'm more of a camera buff, so if you could send me the coordinates of the camera location and the settings on the Go Pro I would appreciate It.....Great shot of the Fish!


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

Bayluvnnrse said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting this gentleman at NOB recently, and he is everything that he says here. He offered me tips on "when, where and how to" at NOB long before that visit, and was full of info when we actually met. Watching him and his crew fish was a highlight of my fishing trip that night ...they even gave each of us a puppy drum (my sister and myself). Thanks again, NOB_legend


That's what's up!


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

You got it!


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

scorpioreno40 said:


> Hey Canon, Forget the location of where you caught that fish....I'm more of a camera buff, so if you could send me the coordinates of the camera location and the settings on the Go Pro I would appreciate It.....Great shot of the Fish!


Shot with a GoPro Hero 3 Black then run through a few different editing programs


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well funny.


----------

